# Sierra Nevada trial Dinnigan,CA



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news yet Open, Derby?


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Here Open ended this evening with 10 dogs to run in the first series


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Any Derby results??


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

Woohoo! Just got a call from Marie Doherty and her Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey got 2nd place in the Q!  KC was handled by Patti.

Sorry, I don't have any other results so hopefully someone there will post soon.


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Marie, KC and Patti!

--Susan


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

CONGRATS Marie & Patti


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I am pretty excited. Sorry I don't have any other placements. I just got a message and did not talk to Patti. Called back but didn't reach her. Thank you Vern Cooney and Lynn Moore.
Marie


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Woohoo! Just got a call from Marie Doherty and her Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey got 2nd place in the Q!  KC was handled by Patti.
> 
> Sorry, I don't have any other results so hopefully someone there will post soon.


Congratulations, Marie!


----------



## MMR (Apr 26, 2010)

Big Congrats to John Henninger - Truline Retrievers ---Wins Open with HOOT!!!...

Way to go John...


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

IT'S ABOUT TIME JON WOULD U EXPECT.ANYTHING ELSE 
Take that BITCHES


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

That A boy Hoot N Holler


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

MMR said:


> Big Congrats to John Henninger - Truline Retrievers ---Wins Open with HOOT!!!...
> 
> Way to go John...


Awesome!!!! Way to go John, Amy, Chad and of course Hoot!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations John,Amy, Chad and Hoot on the Open win. Thanks to Doris/MMR for posting as I have not heard or seen any of the trial results. Patti only left me a message. 
Marie


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

MMR said:


> Big Congrats to John Henninger - Truline Retrievers ---Wins Open with HOOT!!!...


Wow, congratulations gang!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

MMR said:


> Big Congrats to John Henninger - Truline Retrievers ---Wins Open with HOOT!!!...
> 
> Way to go John...


BIG CORRECTION.

Chad Handled HOOT to the Open win. Qualified him for the National I believe.

Good Job Chad!!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Open Results.

1st--- Costa ---Hoot

2nd---Gonia--- Peaches (i think, dog 70)

3rd---Tyson---Moda

4th---Hatch---Saber

RJ---Moore---Reagan

Not sure of all the jams, so not posting.....

AM Results

1st ---Reagan----Mike Moore

2nd---Brook-----Mike Moore

3rd---not sure---- Chad Costa ( i think with hoot, but not certain)

4th---Tru---Andy Kahn

that's all i know.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Forgot to say Awesome job to my buddy Mike Moore. Really happy for you guys that Reagan won. This titled Reagan and Qualified her for the National AM.

good job mike, lynn, REAGAN and BROOK. very nice weekend.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Way to go Mike Moore in the Amateur taking First and Second while Lynne judges the Qual and the Derby.....


----------



## kirkandlaura (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats Tru Line and Hoot. Your hard work is paying off!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow congratulations to all Open and Am placements.


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Josh Conrad said:


> Open Results.
> 
> 1st--- Costa ---Hoot
> 
> ...



AM 3rd was Pink...

Open 2nd was Dilly...

Thanks Josh! We all appreciate your hard work this weekend!


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Josh Conrad said:


> BIG CORRECTION.
> 
> Chad Handled HOOT to the Open win. Qualified him for the National I believe.
> 
> Good Job Chad!!



Yes we are now qualified for both Nationals!

Thanks Josh!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Does anyone know the other Q placements? I sure would be nice to congratulate the winner as well as 3rd, 4th, RJ amd Jams.
How about the Derby?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Does anyone know the other Qual placements. It sure would be nice to congratulate the winner etc.
How about the Derby?


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Woohoo! Just got a call from Marie Doherty and her Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey got 2nd place in the Q!  KC was handled by Patti.
> 
> Sorry, I don't have any other results so hopefully someone there will post soon.


Way to go Casey!!!!!! Congrats Marie! How exciting!
Diane


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you Diane


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow Marie. Congratulations to you and KC and of course Patti. Also, Congratulations Chad for your Open win. Nice accomplishment. And super congratulations to all who placed this weekend. You guys sound like you had a lot of fun up there.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Josh Conrad said:


> BIG CORRECTION.
> 
> Chad Handled HOOT to the Open win. Qualified him for the National I believe.
> 
> Good Job Chad!!


Wow! Even better!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> Woohoo! Just got a call from Marie Doherty and her Firemark Rackem and Stackem Casey got 2nd place in the Q!  KC was handled by Patti.....


Congratulations!!! 

Judy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I just spoke to Patti and Gonia won the Q with a Golden. congratulations Jim. How about that Goldens first and second! She thinks that Totten got third. Patti was not at the awards so she doessn't have the info.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

I have been waiting for someone else to post the Derby results. (Blush, blush). 

Guess I better toot my own horn since 3 pups Don and I bred got 3 of the placements and 3 other pups in the litter finished the Derby and got JAMs. 

Yes, 6 of our Saber-Ruby pups ran this Derby. All 6 pups now have Derby points. There were 28 starters in the Derby. 

1st - Buck N Bobby - owner-handler Gary Ahlgren

2nd - Boogie McSeagull - owner Ole Jackson, handler Jim Gonia

3rd - pup named Wacko - handled by Luann Pleasant. Will have to look up to see dog's registered name and owner's name

4th - Cool Fuel (Nitro) - owner-handler Rich Pingatore

RJ - Sac River Reddington - owner-handler Ben Mattox

There were 9 JAMs. I do not have the JAM info because hubby has the marked catalog with him. I can list the 3 other pups of ours who jammed:

JAM - Moch 3 - owners Robin and Glenn Gulvin, handler Patti Kiernan
JAM - Midnight Shooter III - owners Pat and Debi Nicols, Debi handled
JAM - Flyway's Long Tall Sally - owners Don and Helen Graves, Chris Hatch handled for us as Don was judging the Open.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Helen, Don and all the handlers and owners.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

That is great, Helen!! ....  Talk about having a consistent litter!!!

Judy


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Judy Chute said:


> That is great, Helen!! ....  Talk about having a consistent litter!!!
> 
> Judy


As breeders, I think you cross your fingers and hope the breeding decision you made works out. The key thing is where the puppies go after they leave home. We were fortunate that these puppies went to active field trialers or hunt test people who provided the training needed to bring out whatever talents their puppies had received from the breeding. There is a 7th puppy who is owned by a 100% hunt test person. Trained and handled by a 74 year old, this pup had his JH at 13 months. He now has one leg on his SH. I think he ran another hunt test this past weekend. I have to look on Entry Express to see how well he did. This pup could run Derby, but it is probably better for him to stay with hunt tests as right now we have 4 to 6 littermates running the same Derbies on the west coast. 

Helen


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Derby results:

3rd place - #17 Justin Old Family Recipe, owner Monty Baldwin, Handler Luann Pleasant.

Congratulations to all in the Derby.


----------

